# The Eich Chronicles



## rockhead

I've been putting this off for a few days... I think I'm strong enough to get it started now.

Eich is my 7.5-year old male GSD. He has Hemangiosarcoma and is not likely to live more than 6 months. Rather than regurgitate the entire strory I'll just link you to the original thread before I knew what was going on: CLICK HERE 

Does this suck, or what??

Eich continues to play and enjoy life. The surgery has slowed him somewhat; I noticed he did not do a run-like-your-hair-is-on-fire charge at a rabbit earlier today, but he sure is interested and his appetite has never been better. I check him for lymph nodes and anemia twice a day and am watching his urine output carefully. 

If wake up in the middle of the night I have to make sure he's still with me before I can get back to sleep.









I just wanted to get this thread going so I had an outlet for what I'm feeling and to let everyone here know how appreciative I am for the support and thoughts. I've got some new pictures and video from a local "Mutt Strut" we attended over the weekend. I should have that up tomorrow.

Like I said; Eich is fine for now. I'm the one who's miserable.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

There's no really good way to say welcome to this section.









Let's hope this thread is one that lasts a long time.


----------



## WiscTiger

Cary, I am so sorry that I missed what was going on with Eich after the surgery.

I hope that you guys can find some fun ways to pass the time. 

Val


----------



## middleofnowhere

OK - you are feeling bad. It is undeniably sad that he has this disease and will die early. But your dog is not dead yet. He is still alive. Find a way to celebrate each day you have with him. This is the gift you have for yourself and your Eich - do not squander it.


----------



## Brightelf

I think keeping a dog at home who has such an upsetting diagnosis takes courage. You are putting your dog first. (not implying that someone who chooses to euthanize upon diagnosis is not courageous-- that too, takes a kind of courage) You are managing your life to give Eich quality, happy times, fun times, silly times-- mellow, deep, goodhearted sharing times. Enjoy every lick, every wag-- he can be happy. For some dogs, they cannot be happy if you cannot, because they feel so heavily our hurt. Can you share in his living-for-the-moment? Can you drink in a little of his style of living, and let him share it with you? Just feeling the sunshine, smelling the breeze, enjoying meals together.. whatever is able. The "preparing to say goodbye" feeling is the hardest. But for now, you are hopefully living in the moment with Eich-- and he is enjoying sharing that quality time with you. Lucky dog to have an owner who can share this with him.


----------



## Qyn

Hugs to you and Eich. I also hope this thread lasts a long time.


----------



## rockhead

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereOK - you are feeling bad. It is undeniably sad that he has this disease and will die early. But your dog is not dead yet. He is still alive. Find a way to celebrate each day you have with him. This is the gift you have for yourself and your Eich - do not squander it.


You are SO right, and I am doing precisely that; every day is a gift and there is something special about each one. I get sad when I leave for work and think about him being alone (only for a few hours), but whenever we're together it's "Game On!"


----------



## rockhead

Video and pictures of Strutt Your Mutt are up!

CLICK HERE FOR VIDEO 

On the way.... (check out those squared-off teeth!)











After initially settling down and before the walk....










Just prior to his blessing.... (VERY tough getting through this)


----------



## rockhead

Well, this morning was interesting.

We took a ride to Dunkin' Donuts and I allowed him to hang out of the passenger window. As usual, someone at a stoplight had to tell me how beautiful he is; happens every time I take him out.

Anyway, I got my coffee and we went over to the local schoolgrounds where I usually let him run behind the playing fields. He found a new tennis ball and ran a squirrel into a tree.









After about an hour he tired and we went home. We walked around the yard as I picked up some fallen twigs leftover from last weeks storm. I noticed Eich rolling around in the wet grass... right about where he prefers to defecate.









Yup. The dog was covered in his own feces and could not have been happier. 

He has since been bathed and is now taking a nap. 

It's good to have him around.


----------



## marksmom3

Wishing the 2 of you many more good times together!! 

I'm also hoping this thread lasts a long time.


----------



## kelso

> Originally Posted By: jmarksWishing the 2 of you many more good times together!!
> 
> I'm also hoping this thread lasts a long time.


Ditto! What a handsome dog he is


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF"> I am so sorry you and Eich are going through this.

Unfortunately, I know all too well what it feels like.

Hugs and strength to you both.







</span>


----------



## rockhead

Thank you everyone. We're not quite at the bridge yet, so I'm here just to chronicle the daily antics and issues in the hope that this might help someone else who finds themself in my position.

Eich is doing terrific. The surgery has slowed him just a bit from about a month ago, but that's not such a bad thing. His right rear knee was beginning to click before all **** broke loose, so taking it easy is a good thing. 

We mowed the lawn this morning in preparation for three days of rain being forecast. After terrorizing a mouse he found along the pool retaining wall (the mouse got away) he found a frog pounce on a few times until it disappeared into some tall grass. Right now he's running around the woodpile, _certain_ that the resident chipmunk is going to surrender at any moment.









The dog is just amazing.

I'm taking the advice of lots of friends and plan on taking lots of time off to spend with him. It's not like I don't have plenty of sick time accumulated over the years, and I doubt I'll ever look back and say "Jeez, I should have gone to work that day...."

Just another sunny afternoon in the books....


----------



## rockhead

Some pictures taken this afternoon....

*Whaddaya mean 'the pool's closed'?? I'm ready!*









*GAME ON!*


----------



## Daisy1986

Wonderful pictures! 

Thank you so much for sharing your days with Eich. May there be many more!









Thank you for the education of this horrible illness that I had never heard of. 
Stay strong Eich!


----------



## rockhead

Want to talk about an 18-hour roller coaster ride?

Yesterday started off perfectly normal. Well, almost. When I work evenings (like this week) I usually get out of bed around 7:30-8:00 in the morning. Yesterday I sort of overslept until almost 10:30. Eich was in the bed with me when I awoke; _very_ unusual. He will typically come into the bedroom only when <u>we</u> first go to bed, then he gets up and leaves after a few hours. Plus (since I'm the alpha) he doesn't get in the bed when I'm in it alone. 

Anyway, we did our usual morning/midday routine, but I noticed he seemed quite tired in the early afternoon. He was actually sleeping around 1:30 PM; again, _very_ unusual. He even declined a game of 'hockey' in the driveway.

I left for work at 3:00 PM; my wife gets home at 6:00. I hadn't mentioned it to her, but she commented on his lethargy. He ate and pretty much went to sleep on his bed.

Eich was in our bed when I got home at 12:30 this morning. He wouldn't come downstairs (as usual) for his last pee of the evening. He was out cold and difficult to rouse. He was quiet, breathing steadily, and his heartrate was normal. His gums and tongue looked good, Despite this I managed to scare the **** out of myself several times when I couldn't detect his breathing. It wasn't just me; I got up to go to the bathroom around 3:00 AM and my wife started crying when she thought the same. At about this time, Eich decided he had enough and went to his bed in the living room. 

The heavy rain woke me at 5:45. Eich was in the living room, on his back, looking at me as if to say "Will you _please_ stop waking me??"

Right now all seems fine, but that was 18-hours of sheer terror. I'll admit I might have created alot of it myself, but I also think there's a good chance he had a small bleed yesterday, probably his first one since the surgery.

We're both taking it easy today. I'm staying home from work.


----------



## LJsMom

When Niko's tumor would bleed, he would get lethargic.


----------



## moei

Sending positive energy to Eich ...


----------



## Strana1

More Prayers and healing thouhts coming your way


----------



## ninhar

To echo Jean, I hope this thread lasts a long time. He is a beautiful dog.


----------



## rockhead

Checking back in... thanks for all the support!









It looks like the splenectomy has cost Eich much of his endurance. I opened the basement slider yesterday and didn't see the squirrel until it was too late. It's really unbelievable how fast this dog is for his size, but the squirrel hit the tree just in time. Instead of barking and screaming around the tree (as he would normally do), Eich just kinda walked back up the hill. He seemed woozy, like he had a head rush or something. He was literally staggering and looked like he wanted to lie down. I immediately feared the worst, thinking he might be hemmorhaging or ruptured a suture or something. I got him inside and made him lie down. No panting or anything, and his color was good. 15-minutes later he was pestering me with the tennis ball. 

It makes sense; the spleen serves not only as a blood-iron filter, but as a reserve supply during exertion. Without that reserve Eich _did_ have a head rush.

I made him chill the rest of the day. We had a nice, easy catch this morning and it obviously tired him out a bit. It's really wierd seeing that; this dog was a party animal who was always the last 'man' standing.

Anyway, it's another day borrowed. I'm planning on making a big flank steak for dinner. Guess who'll be getting some??


----------



## BowWowMeow

Thanks for keeping us updated on Eich. My neighbor's sister has a golden with an inoperable tumor. He has good days and bad days just like Eich. 

Enjoy your time together today!


----------



## Skye'sMom

> Quote: it's another day borrowed












A good way to put it - I wish for you many more borrowed days with Eich.

Enjoy that steak, Eich!


----------



## RebelGSD

How is Mr. Eich doing today?
We are pulling for him.


----------



## srfd44-2

Love him, spoil him , and treasure each and every minute with him. I have been where you are now and it is not easy. Don't put off doing something with him as long as he is up to it. Take alot of pictures and share with us the things you two have done. You are not alone in this....we are all here for you and Eich.


----------



## JenM66

Hey Cary, sending more thoughts and hugs in your direction. How was today??


----------



## Katerlena

I echo Kathy's sentiment. The last year I had with Kater I treasured every day we had together knowing it might be our last--which is our they say we should always live I suppose.

Your Eich looks like a noble handsome boy and he will be in my thoughts. I hope today and tomorrow and the next day and the next will be good days!!


----------



## rockhead

Positive energy received!









It's so hard to say how he's doing, though. I'm used to a hyper dog who can't get enough ball play. At nearly 3-weeks post-op he's become a bit of a slouch and tires pretty easily. Instead of being outside all day while I work around the yard I'm trying to limit his outings to 3 or 4 a day for under an hour at a time; that seems to keep him from getting exhausted like last week. He's not on any meds and certainly doesn't seem to be in any pain, but he has absolutely lost a couple of steps. I'm sure that's to be expected; it's just hard to accept when it happens overnight. 

The flank steak carried us two nights and he got more with dinner this evening. He's being totally spoiled; cookies and leftovers on a regular basis. He's consumed a good 1/4 pound of cheddar cheese in the last 48-hours. He has totally taken over our king-sized bed. 

I'm having a tough time dealing with the thought of losing him, but any time we're together is a good time and I appreciate every second. 

I truly appreciate all the support.


----------



## rockhead

Bad news.

Eich crossed the bridge at 4:34 AM EST this morning.

He apparently had another decent bleed during the night. I was at work. Rhonda was home and stayed up with him as long as she could before calling me at about 3:45. I met her at the emergency vet.

He was sedate, calm, and peaceful as he went. Even in death, I am so proud of him. And I am so relieved that his beautiful spirit is now free of his sick body.

Thank you, one and all, for you kindness and support over the last month. I hope to be able to return this someday.

Rest in peace, my love.


----------



## Martie

I am so sorry to hear about Eich. He was so fortunate to have had such a wonderful family and so much love in his life. You did everything possible for his comfort - even to the last - and when it was time for the really hard part - you didn't let him down.

Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Qyn

Oh, no! I'm so sorry that you did not have more time together but I am glad that you and your wife were able to be with him and that his passing was peaceful.

RIP, Eich.







Beautiful boy ~ run free in ball heaven.


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF">Oh I am so very sorry to hear this.

{{{HUGS}}}








R.I.P. Eich </span>


----------



## flyinghayden

Oh man! I am so sorry. I know how vicious this cancer is, I lost 2 dogs to it already over the past 6 years. RIP Eich.


----------



## elviraglass

I am so sorry to hear of Eich's passing. 

R.I.P. sweet baby!


----------



## WiscTiger

I am sorry for you loss. Eich was truly loved.

Run free Eich. 

Val


----------



## marksmom3

I'm so sorry for your loss of Eich. I really wasn't expecting to see this news about him today, so I can only imagine how you must be feeling. I'm glad that he was spoiled and loved until the end. 
RIP Eich.


----------



## TG

I was so sorry to read about Eich's passing. I too was hoping the Eich Chronicles would go on for a long time. My heartfelt sympathies to you and your family.

Terri


----------



## BowWowMeow

Oh no! I am so sorry. Thanks for sharing some of him with us. May you take comfort in the memories of the wonderful times you shared. 

Take care,


----------



## srfd44-2

May he rest in peace and may you get thru the following days knowing that you took excellent care of him and that he loved you as much as you loved him. He is only gone in body, but his spirit will live on forever in your heart and in the memories you have of him. Think of him often and know when you feel a slight tickle of a breeze on your face..... it is Eich just coming by to say hello. Take care .


----------



## rockhead

It's been a long, terrible day. I've been checking in from time to time and getting messages almost as they come in. I'm really overwhelmed by the concern and support here.

Rhonda and I just got back from our local humane society where we donated Eich's remaining food, Frontline, HeartGuard, etc. I wanted to offer everyone a last-day play-by-play so that everyone will see just how easy it was for him.

9/29/2008, Mon. AM:

Rhonda leaves for work about 7AM. I get HOME from work around 8:30. Eich goes out and we play hockey for a while. "Hockey" involves his blue rubber ball, my hockey stick, and my sloped driveway. He's figured out that the ball rolls back to me if he stands at the top, so all he needs to do is stand there and catch the ball again and again.

I go to sleep around 10:30 AM, Eich retired to his living room bed with his "Suzy", a stuffed toy he likes to suckle.

The neighbor starts mowing his lawn at 1:00 PM, I'm awake and pissed by 1:30. Eich and I go outside and throw the ball around some more.

We're back inside by 3:00. I get back in bed, Eich jumps in with me (no boost, he got right up). We doze until 6PM.

Rhonda's home by 6:30. We eat the leftover flank steak. Eich has dinner, too, which consists of his usual stuff plus whatever steak we didn't finish.

I'm still tired, so I lie down around 8PM to try to grab another hour or so of sleep before I leave for work again at 11. It's not happening. Eich has jumped into the bed again. We watch TV and have a fight in the bed; no blood, just love bites.

I hit the shower around 10. Rhonda takes over whatever part of the bed Eich is not on. I take Eich out for the night at 10:30 and leave for work at 11. As I leave he's lying down in the hallway at the top of the stairs.

9/30/2008, Tues AM.

Rhonda wakes around 1 AM to Eich stirring in the bed. He cannot seem to get comfortable. She stays awake with him for about two hours, dozing here and there. Around 3 AM he seems like he wanted to get down from the bed, but can't. She helps him to the floor and he goes to his bed in the corner of our bedroom as Rhonda dresses to take him out. She helps him off the bed, but he won't do the stairs. He's wobbly on his feet and clearly uncomfortable trying to walk. 

At this point my 120-pound wife somehow carries this 87-pound dog down a flight of stairs and calls me around 3:45 AM once she has him outside. It's clear to both of us that it's time.

I immediately call the emergecy vet and give them a heads-up. I ask for sedation before euthenasia. I also request individual cremation.

I meet Rhonda at the vet around 4:20. Eich is riding in the back seat of her car and clearly perks up when he sees me. The look on his face was something like "Hey, what are _you_ doing here?"

I pick him up and place him on the ground, but he's unsteady. I pick him back up and carry him inside, placing him on a rolling table the staff had brought out. 

He disappears into the back for a few minutes, then comes back out with a heplock on his right forearm. He's calm and in no distress, lying on the table, head up, looking around.

The doctor offered us as much time as we wanted, but I insisted that we proceed immediately; I didn't want to get too upset around Eich (who absolutely detected our saddness) and I wasn't going to risk him becoming panicky or painful.

The sedative relaxed him to the point that he put his head down and totally relaxed. He didn't seem drugged, just finally comfortable. We both held him, stroked him, and whispered to him as the euthenisia drug was delivered. He never moved; he just eased away. It could not have gone any better for him.

Hours later we are back home, determined to get some sleep. His bed in the corner upsets me, so I decide to fold it up and put it away. At this point I realize it's soaked with urine; a sure-indicator that it was time. Eich has _never_ soiled his bedding, and has only had one mishap in the house since he was 8-weeks old; he was literally housebroken at 8-weeks. Of course my obsessive dog walking habits certainly helped that. But Eich could hold urine for many, many hours without a problem. For him to urinate in his bed after being out within a couple hours was undisputable evidence that he was ready.

It doesn't help matters any right now, however. I still feel cheated out of watching him grow old gracefully. I've experienced the loss of dogs many times before, but they were all old, arthritic, and feeble. To watch my dynamic, healthy, 7-year old GSD literally deteriorate in 30 days before my eyes was horrible. I don’t wish it on anyone. I'm just glad the terror of not knowing is over. I was so scared that things would not go right at the end. There are some horror stories in this forum, and I am thankful Eich was spared in the end.

I'll continue to check in from time to time, but I'm not sure for how long or with what regularity. I just wanted to thank everyone again and spell out the entire story.


----------



## Annikas Mom

May you find peace in the love you and Eich shared. My heart breaks for you, I lost my "Annika" in a matter of 3 short weeks and the pain was almost unbearable at times.

He is at peace now and enjoying the endless supply of warm sunshine, green grass and his favorite toys...

Run free handsome one, run free...


----------



## RebelGSD

I am so sorry...
I was so hoping that Eich would be one of those who beats the odds of HS. I lost my 8yo to HS, she was gone within three days from diagnosis. She was too weak for surgery. I am happy you could have another month with Eich. It seems that he was doing quite well most of the time, judging by those gorgeous photos. Eich will be in good company at the Bridge.

Run free handsome Eich...


----------



## RebelGSD

I am so sorry...
I was so hoping that Eich would be one of those who beats the odds of HS. I lost my 8yo to HS, she was gone within three days from diagnosis. She was too weak for surgery. I am happy you could have another month with Eich. It seems that he was doing quite well most of the time, judging by those gorgeous photos. Eich will be in good company at the Bridge.

Run free handsome Eich... 

This is a beautiful version of the Rainbow Bridge, I hope it brings some comfort to you .

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## moei

Ach! I am sorry you did not have more time with Eich. Run free, handsome fella. You were loved.


----------



## Karin

I'm so sorry to hear this news. I've been checking in on this thread regularly, hoping that you and your wife would have more time with Eich. It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you. Rest in peace, Eich.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

This is just shocking. I am so very sorry. I thought you'd be posting about him for months to come. Dammit. My sincere condolences.


----------



## rockhead

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANThis is just shocking. I am so very sorry. I thought you'd be posting about him for months to come. Dammit.


<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Tell me about it. But as much as I think I would have wanted him around as long as possible I cannot express the amount of relief I feel... relief knowing that he is pain/stress free and relief from the constant anxiety I have endured since this began 27 days ago.

Here are a couple of the last pictures I took of him... this was on Sunday, 9/28. You can clearly see how happy and playful he was just two days ago... imagine seeing this dog not being able to walk??</span>


----------



## midnight804

that stinks. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## rockhead

I wanted to add this to my last post, but YouTube takes forever to load sometimes... this is a link to a game of hockey I tried to shoot. Ever try flipping a ball with one hand on a hockey stick?? Well, that ought to explain my shakey camera work and lame ball tossing. In any event, please bear with it for a minute and a half - the punch line comes at the end when I shoot the ball "out of bounds".









<span style='font-size: 17pt'> CLICK HERE </span>


----------



## moei

Oh, what a darling!







I am sitting here crying, Eich was such a good boy! Oh man! I am so upset and I did not live with Eich, I can only imagine your grief.







I am sorry.














to you and your DW during this difficult time


----------



## margaret13

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>I am so sorry for your loss of a beautiful boy who was clearly part of the family.
I lost my eight year old, 130 pound, beloved boy, Seamus, last year to cancer of the spleen. He was never diagnosed accurately even though I took him to the vet several times with a variety of symptoms. One time I took him because he was just not himself. Those of us who live with our dogs and love them, know them. I knew that something was wrong, but I didn't know about cancer of the spleen; apparently, our vet didn't know enough about it either to diagnose Seamus correctly.
The last time that I brought Seamus to the vet was when he woke up clearly stressed; he was diagnosed with cancer of the spleen that day and put to "sleep". I was with him all that day and told him how much I loved him and laughed about some of the ridiculous situations we got ourselves into. I knew that I could never repay him for all that he did for me (including being my cheering section and my personal comedian when I was diagnosed with cancer) and that I had had my once-in-a-life-time-dog. God, how I miss him. Even now, more than a year later, Eich's chronicles brought all of the grief back.
I am able to handle the grief only by knowing that my goal with my handsome G. shepherd, Seamus, was to give him the best life possible as it is with the two G. shepherds that I have now. I hope that I was able to do that.
You clearly had the same goal with beautiful Eich.
You have my sincere sympathy.








Margaret</span>


----------



## Skye'sMom

Daaad - you hit it out of bounds - you go get it.

You will be so happy you have the hockey film of beautiful Eich.

You have suffered a huge loss. Thank you for sharing the Eich Chronicles with us. He was indeed a special dog and should not have had to leave you so early in life.


----------



## Katerlena

Dear Cary I never thought the remaining time you would have together would be so brief. I cannot imagine how you and your wife feel--I am so sorry for your loss. Eich looked like he was such a dear boy and I am sure you and your wife will never forget him until the day you meet back up at the bridge together. 

Rest in peace Noble Eich


----------



## Strana1

I am so sorry for your loss and I feel your pain. Thank you for sharing your beautiful boy with us and know that we all share in your grief. EICH RUN FREE AND PROUD


----------



## Daisy1986

I am shocked. To soon...









That video is just precious. What a dog. I am so sorry. 

You and your DW were wonderful to him to the very end. 








Eich


----------



## kelso

Loved the video as well.
Rest in peace Eich, handsome guy.
Thank you for sharing Eich with us


----------



## rockhead

> Originally Posted By: margaret13<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>II lost my eight year old, 130 pound, beloved boy, Seamus, last year to cancer of the spleen. </span>


What is with this breed and this diabolical disease?? I am hearing from so many people who have experienced the same thing. I only learned of HSA 29 days ago and cannot believe how many GSD's have succumbed to it. 

I'm sorry about Seamus... it sounds like he and Eich are having a blast right about now....


----------



## rockhead

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomDaaad - you hit it out of bounds - you go get it.


EX-actly!

That look was one of his trademarks. It was his way of saying "A##hole".


----------



## rockhead

> Originally Posted By: KaterI never thought the remaining time you would have together would be so brief.


Nor did I, but Eich hung on as long as he could. I am convinced he knew something was wrong and was doing his best to maintain himself. Rhonda and I are beginning to recall little things from the last week or so and they all point to that. I knew there was a possibility of mere weeks... I just didn't expect it.


----------



## Jazzstorm

> Originally Posted By: rockhead
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: margaret13<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>II lost my eight year old, 130 pound, beloved boy, Seamus, last year to cancer of the spleen. </span>
> 
> 
> 
> What is with this breed and this diabolical disease?? I am hearing from so many people who have experienced the same thing. I only learned of HSA 29 days ago and cannot believe how many GSD's have succumbed to it.
> 
> I'm sorry about Seamus... it sounds like he and Eich are having a blast right about now....
Click to expand...

 <span style="color: #3333FF"> Definately sux! You can add my beloved Storm to the list.







</span>


----------



## DianaM

What a sad thread.... it was much, much shorter than it should have been. 

Rest in peace, Eich. May those in the fancy who work hard to resolve health problems like cancer find success. Cancer takes way too many lives.


----------



## ninhar

I am so sorry. We lost Cody a few years ago from hemangiosarcoma. She was gone 5 days after diagnosis. My heart aches for you, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Mary Jane

Cary and Mrs. Cary,

This pain is the price for loving Eich as you do. It seems like too much, but your hearts are big.

take care,
Mary Jane


----------



## rockhead

What can I say?? The degree of support and sympathy found here is surpassed only by the sorrow we now have for losing our beautiful boy. We have gotten dozens of cards and calls over the last few days. They all help, but only time will remove the sting we are now feeling. The house seems dead. I closed my pool on Friday (he loved the pool!) and I could not stop feeling like I had to look for him in the yard. I cannot stop doing all the little things I am accustomed to, like looking for the water bowl to make sure it's full (even though it's no longer there). I drove past the pet food store yesterday and lost it. This is really awful. 

I want to link you guys to a memorial pictorial I just put up... just a few of the hundreds of pictures I have: TRIBUTE THREAD 

Thank you all for your continued support.


----------



## Elaine

If you think driving by the pet food store is hard, just wait until you hear the Avril Levine (sp?) song Miss You on the radio. I lost my beautiful boy a year and half ago and when this song came on the radio again today I just started bawling again. I have to make a point of changing the station whenever I hear this one as I just can't be showing up places as a big soggy mess.

The pain never goes away, it just gets a little more manageable with time.


----------



## Keegan62

I am so sorry for your loss
what a wonderful dog and what a great life you gave him God bless

I lost Ernie at 9
He has has a tumor on his chest wall since 7 years.. the vet never teseted it I wish he has
at 9 he was happy and playing and just dropped on the ground
we tried to get him up but he could not walk
he died a few hours later

I am glad I found this thread. He had been panting a lot the last few weeks and had trouble walking... Was always hungry I am wondering if this is what he had.... It would be nice to know what happened to him,,,,but maybe I am better not knowing just the pain is so bad still even though we got another puppy,,,,, I lvoed Ernie more then my kids,,,,,, he was an amazing dog like yours I am so sorry for your loss......


----------



## rockhead

> Originally Posted By: Count Bruno I am wondering if this is what he had.... It would be nice to know what happened to him,,,,but maybe I am better not knowing


Kathy:

Thanks for your kindness, and I am profoundly sorry for your loss.

Believe me when I tell you; the more I learned about HSA the less I wanted to know. It is an awful cancer that attacks blood vessels and blood organs such as the heart and spleen. There is no chance of remission. Let me say that again; there is NO WAY to knock out HSA. Some canine cancers can be put into remission for many years. HSA is unusually aggressive. Chemotherapy may add only a few weeks or months.

In retrospect, and with 20/20 hindsight, Eich should have been PTS the day we found his tumor. No surgery, no recovery, no medication. That would have saved him 4-weeks of discomfort dealing with a huge abominal incision and 4-weeks of confusion; I could see he was bothered by his sudden decrease in stamina. It would have also spared me 4-weeks of constant worrying and sheer terror, not knowing how or when it would end, or if it would be tramatic for him. HSA can cause cardiac bleeding into the pericardium which creates the sensation of suffocation until the animal dies from cardiac failure. Like I said, the more I knew the less I wanted to know. And I won't get in to specifics on the costs of all this diagnosis and treatment that netted me an urn of ashes 28 days later.

It sounds like Ernie never felt a thing, never knew a thing. He never had 41 staples from groin to chest. He never stumbled around due to the pain meds. His activity wasn't restricted due to internal sutures. He never had diarrhea from the antibiotics. He didn't sense his owners grief, yet wonder what was wrong. This is all I could have hoped for for Eich. 

Don't wonder what was wrong or doubt your decisions. Remember Ernie for the wonderful companion he was and know he is at peace.


----------

